

Ask HN: Jailbreak Apple TV 3 - Shalle

Does anyone know if it&#x27;s possible? I&#x27;ve looked around for a bit. The more famous sites like redmonpie says it&#x27;s not out yet. A lot of smaller more shady sites says it&#x27;s possible. So where do we stand? Possible or not?
======
jpau
I have an ATV3 and I'm curious - would you like to jailbreak it for the sake
of "freedom", or to add specific features that it's presently missing? If the
latter, what features would you like added to it?

I, for example, would love to have iTunes U on my ATV. iTU's absence is
bizarre.

------
joshstrange
It's not, that is why the ATV2 goes for as high as it does on
eBay/Craigslist/etc (It can be jailbroken). AFAIK there is not anyone actively
working on a jailbreak for ATV3, anyone saying otherwise is probably lying to
you.

------
Shalle
It's a mixture of both I guess. While I want XMBC etc. I also would want the
ability to do what I want with my own products.

